# Anyone ever heard of Freedompop?



## xkm1948 (Jan 9, 2017)

As of right now I am using Consumer cellular riding on AT&T network. Price is not too bad for the bare minium service I pay for: about 500MB of data and 200miunites of talk. I wanna know whether any members here have tried Freedom Pop. Their data service sounds delicious.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 9, 2017)

Two of my kids tried it and it sucked, here in our area, on the phones that they had.  It's on WiFi/Sprint, so service depends on those, but even with the best WiFi, communication via voice was almost impossible.  Google now has (IMHO) a very similar service called Google Fi.
We went with Total Wireless, a service sold only at Walmart or online that is Tracfone on Verizon.  4 lines for $100/month is hard to beat, and we've been happy with the service.

Edit: You'll find that FreedomPop isn't all that free.  Want voice mail?  There's a charge for that.  Want some high speed data?  There's a charge for that too.


----------



## fourletterfame (Jan 9, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Two of my kids tried it and it sucked, here in our area, on the phones that they had.  It's on WiFi/Sprint, so service depends on those, but even with the best WiFi, communication via voice was almost impossible.  Google now has (IMHO) a very similar service called Google Fi.
> We went with Total Wireless, a service sold only at Walmart or online that is Tracfone on Verizon.  4 lines for $100/month is hard to beat, and we've been happy with the service.
> 
> Edit: You'll find that FreedomPop isn't all that free.  Want voice mail?  There's a charge for that.  Want some high speed data?  There's a charge for that too.



I purchased a freedompop phone secondhand, and I have to agree with this. I still have it, but I do not use it to make phone calls pretty much ever. The cellular service is more or less non existent as mentioned ( I live in a huge metropolitan area mind you) and the only time I am able to get actual cell service is when I'm connected to wifi. I was also never even able to activate the phone properly when I received it and freedompop support... well let's just say you get what you pay for. 

I would steer clear unless you want to buy an inexpensive device for playing games, browsing the internet or listening to audiobooks, because that is all my freedompop phone is good for. Their service is so terrible that the phones are VERY inexpensive on the secondhand market from authorized resellers. 

Steer clear my friend.


----------

